# Buying in the GTA- best place to watch trend



## Westerncanada (Nov 11, 2013)

Guys
. Currently in Calgary and get all of the info from creb.ca but dont see this type of service in GTA. We are trying to buy in the next 60-120 days and hoping to leverage downward trends if that happens in our offer. 

Is there a similar site for info? Treb doesnt seem to have this. 

Ps: if we cant find what we like in our price range we will happily rent vs buying something before the crash


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Have you tried zoocasa.com? Registration required.


----------



## Westerncanada (Nov 11, 2013)

kcowan said:


> Have you tried zoocasa.com? Registration required.


I will check! Hopefullly its free


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Yes just be ready for the promotional emails on available properties.


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

While I think everyone is expecting downward trends in GTA, they do not occur quickly. On the order of quarters or even a year before they truly manifest themselves.
Given the spring buying frenzy, prices will continue to shoot up over the next 60-120 days. That's almost guaranteed.


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

Nothing is "guaranteed". ^possible, but there is also a decent likelihood of a precipitous price drop. Or a slow drop. Or steady state.


----------



## Westerncanada (Nov 11, 2013)

mordko said:


> Nothing is "guaranteed". ^possible, but there is also a decent likelihood of a precipitous price drop. Or a slow drop. Or steady state.


Oribabky one of the mosy interesting times in history to be buying in the GTA when their at record highs and coming into heavy government regulation. 

Several people are going to proceed with wait and see approach which will at the very least stutter the market to some degree.


----------



## mark0f0 (Oct 1, 2016)

nobleea said:


> While I think everyone is expecting downward trends in GTA, they do not occur quickly. On the order of quarters or even a year before they truly manifest themselves.
> Given the spring buying frenzy, prices will continue to shoot up over the next 60-120 days. That's almost guaranteed.


That's not the information I'm receiving. Prices are falling, which is restraining 'inventory' as potential listers are in disbelief as to the sort of low prices they are being advised to list at. 

Throw in this HCG mess, which is just the tip of the iceberg in terms of mortgage-backed lending in Canada, and there's likely to be some fairly significant discounts to be had in the next while.


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

mark0f0 said:


> That's not the information I'm receiving. Prices are falling, which is restraining 'inventory' as potential listers are in disbelief as to the sort of low prices they are being advised to list at.
> 
> Throw in this HCG mess, which is just the tip of the iceberg in terms of mortgage-backed lending in Canada, and there's likely to be some fairly significant discounts to be had in the next while.


Please share the information you're receiving.
Prices are not falling, they are increasing. Inventory going down will increase the pace of price increases even further.
The sign of a peak will be when listings start to increase substantially and prices stop increasing.

I certainly agree that significant discounts will be available. Not this summer. Possibly by early next year or late next year.


----------



## strathglass (May 4, 2015)

nobleea said:


> Please share the information you're receiving.
> Prices are not falling, they are increasing. Inventory going down will increase the pace of price increases even further.
> The sign of a peak will be when listings start to increase substantially and prices stop increasing.
> 
> I certainly agree that significant discounts will be available. Not this summer. Possibly by early next year or late next year.


I know a real estate agent in Toronto whose firm has about 300 agents at 3 different offices covering the whole city, and they have people who are advising on what is happening across the city. The word he gave me on the weekend is that prices are down for sure, maybe 10% (although they were up like 30% so far this year). Some specific areas remain hot and are getting well over asking, but certainly in most cases people are holding off to see what happens - offer nights coming with no offers or maybe 1 offer. Things have changed. The only question is it a temporary blip or...?


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

My friends own a $2 million property in The Beach and have been considering cashing out and moving to Collingwood. They have found The Beach flat for a year while Collingwood continues to climb. A lag in the ripple effect?


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Meantime, even for Toronto raccoons no place to live 
*Raccoon drops down from Toronto airport ceiling to say 'what's up?'*


----------

